# Driver side Door Sensor is bad, please help!



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey, everyone! Thanks for replying to my other post about dome light, yall are GREAT!
My driver door sensor is not working well. The computer does not recognize when I open the door. The light does not come on when I get out of the car. The window does not do the trick like the passenger door. But I still can lock the car. So what is the problem? Is the door sensor bad? Do I have to replace it? Can I do it myself? or do I have to take the car to the dealer? How much will it cost?
I know it's a lot of questions at one time. But please be patient with me and I really appreciate your help! Thanks again!



_Modified by cloudlilc at 11:42 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Driver side Door Sensor is bad, please help! (cloudlilc)*

How do I find out what is the real problem?


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Driver side Door Sensor is bad, please help! (cloudlilc)*

Please help, guys~


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Driver side Door Sensor is bad, please help! (cloudlilc)*

It's your door latch switch. Audi used a cheap, plastic switch that disintegrates over time. You can either replace the switch, which is integral with the door latch assembly, with a $3 part from RadioShack + some DIY work, or you will have to buy a new door latch assembly which would set you back at least $150, just for the part.
I just replaced mine around a month or so ago with the RadioShack part and it's been great. I found the repair pretty straight forward too.
http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/1499451.phtml


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Driver side Door Sensor is bad, please help! (bauch1425)*

Thank you for your reply!
I would like to go with the cheap method. However, I am new to the car and the link you posted seemed some kind of complicated to me. Do I need to get something out from the door? or can I do it without taking the door out?
Can I really replace it by myself? I am willing to try and learn. Please tell me what part shall I get from the RadioShack and how can I repair the switch? Thank you again!


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Some pictures of where is the part located and some extra detail instruction would be very helpful to me~
Please help!~


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Driver side Door Sensor is bad, please help! (cloudlilc)*

This might help some more









http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/foru...56261


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: Driver side Door Sensor is bad, please help! (cloudlilc)*

Ok after all this time I think I want to actually fix my micro switch too, I want to order the switches from the UK because it seems like those guys got better microswitches that has a metal clip that can be used on the Audi OEM switch. If you look at the switch it has a metal clip that go right over the Audi OEM switch. Only problem is the website in the UK that sells the switches has a $20 minium on CC orders







Does anyone else wanna go in on getting these switches from the UK???


































_Modified by markcorrado1 at 9:47 PM 2-23-2009_


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Driver side Door Sensor is bad, please help! (markcorrado1)*

In the US, people have been using the switches from RadioShack without any issues AFAIK. Mine's been in for at least a month and it's working great. The metal bar comes off anyway.


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Driver side Door Sensor is bad, please help! (bauch1425)*

Thanks, Bauch!
So I can just go to the radio shack and look for a universal micro switch? It can be any kind right?
But what do I need to take off in order to reach the part?


_Modified by cloudlilc at 10:54 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Driver side Door Sensor is bad, please help! (cloudlilc)*

UP!


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

I tried different Radioshack stores and electronics stores around here. They all have no clue what micro switch I'm talking about. Do you know what is the serial number and exact name of the switch? I think what I'm going to do is buy the part and then go to a mechanic shop so they can help me to put it in.


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Is it "SPDT Submini Lever Switch" RadioShack part # 275-016A?


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*

That's the one!


----------



## cloudlilc (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks! I got the one without the roller


----------



## jisungoppa (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: (cloudlilc)*

Did you end up fixing it?


----------

